
Ask HN: Why some startup equity agreements have “repurchase on divorce” clause? - kumar785
I&#x27;ve noticed that some startup founders equity agreements have introduced a &quot;repurchase right on divorce&quot; clause that allows the company to repurchase shares of the company stock upon involuntary transfer of the stock from a founder.  For example, if the founder`s spouse owns equity as a part of common property and there is divorce, shares could be repurchased from founder`s spouse. That is shitty, in my opinion. What is the main reason behind that clause? Is it a must-have, or VCs don&#x27;t really care?
======
blakdawg
A former spouse of a founder may have different (or even opposing) interests
versus those of the company. A dissident shareholder might be able to block or
delay important corporate actions; would be entitled to information not
otherwise available to the public or without an NDA; and might seek to sell
their shares to someone even more hostile to the company, and/or at a price or
on terms that disrupt further financing rounds for the company.

~~~
kumar785
Thank you. Is it a must-have, or VCs don't really care?

